# gear ratios



## nubee12 (May 18, 2012)

looking at purchasing a used rear end i have a automatic this is a 6 speed rear end. Are the gear ratios different? thanx


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

All have a 3.46 stock.

Larry


----------



## nubee12 (May 18, 2012)

thank you i was hoping for that.


----------

